# Ein Neuer von der Nahe



## khs (10. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier auf der Seite, und wollte mal meinen 2008 neu gebauten Teich vorstellen. Und deshalb hier einen Blick auf meinen Teich.Zum Teich gehört auch ein Bachlauf und ein Wasserfall der hier aber durch den Bonsai etwas verdeckt wird

 

Im nächsten Bild seht Ihr oben an der Terrasse den Bachlauf, natürlich noch spärlich bewachsen, da er gerade erst vertig gestellt ist, und noch nicht alles gepflanzt ist.

 

Und noch einen letzten Blick auf den Teich. Im Hintergrund ist der Schwerkraftfilter untergebracht, wie Ihr seht mit einem Deckel mit Teichfolie abgedeckt.

 

Wenn Ihr mehr über meinen Teich wissen wollt, meldet Euch. Bin gespannt auf die Beiträge hier im Forum.


----------



## axel (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Karl Heinz 

Dann hier auch nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen .:willkommen
Also von dem Wasserfall und dem abgedeckten Filter würd ich schon noch  Fotos sehen wollen . Wenns wieder in Betrieb ist .
Sieht  toll aus Deine Teichanlage  
Wenn das erst noch alles zugewachsen ist . Willst Du es in der Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzen versuchen ? Wieviel Kois sollen den mal in Deinem Teich schwimmen ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Karl-Heinz  und :willkommen

Wow, sieht echt klasse aus  Bin echt begeistert

Und besonders freue ich mich über Erfahrungsaustausch in Sachen Vliesfilter, ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen 800er gepumpt


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo und:willkommen

superschöner Teich
Und  endlich mal ein *Teichler* ganz aus der Nähe:freu

was mich interessieren würde wäre noch Tiefe des Teiches und sonstige technische Daten.
Liebe Grüße vom Hunsrück
ulla


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Karl-Heinz.

Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Ich hab die oben eingefügten Bilder in Links umgewandelt, da fast 800kb für 3 Bilder einfach zuviel des Guten sind. Bitte lies Dir die Anleitung zum "Bildereinfügen" in meiner Signatur mal in Ruhe durch.
Ich bin mir sicher: Wer Bilder ins Album laden kann, der kann auch Bilder als Attachment=Anhang hochladen. 

Dank der Thumbnails können dann auch Leute ohne DSL das Thema weiter verfolgen.


----------



## khs (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Nun, dann will ich mal Eure Fragen mit Bildern beantworten. Ich habe natürlich während der Bauphase gnügent Bilder gemacht, sodaß ich Euch die gewünschten Bilder zeigen kann.

Also hier seht Ihr jetzt den Wasserfall und den Bachlauf kurz nach der Fertigstellung im Aug. 2008.

 

Der Wasserfall von der Nähe. Oben liegen hier noch Stromkabel, die man heute aber nicht mehr sieht. Hier werden in die Wand noch Pflanzen im Frühjahr kommen, die sonnen- und feuchtigkeitsliebend sind.

 

Zum Filter nun ein Bild als er gerade im Bau war. Man sieht die Filterkammer in welcher der Filter schon montiert steht. Links außen zwei Schieber, einer für den Skimmer und einer für die beiden Bodenabläufe. Für beide Bodenabläufe sind Revisionsrohre gesetzt (auch noch an anderer Stelle) wie Ihr hier im Vordergrund seht.(Aufstehende Rohre)

 

Nun ein Bild wie es gerade jetzt im Winter aussieht. Der Filter ist abgedeckt mit eine Holzplatte, die mittels eines Rolladenmotor hochgezogen werden kann. Im Vordergrund der Schalter für auf und ab. Die Holzplatte wurde wegen der Wasserdichtigkeit mit Teichfolie überzogen. Duch den Bewuchs rundum wird man die Platte spätestens in 1 - 2 Jahren nicht mehr sehen.

 

Und nun zur Frage mit der Flachwasserzone. Ganz einfach, die gibt es bei mir eigentlich nicht. Ich habe ein steil abfallendes Ufer wie Ihr auf dem nächsten Bild seht. Ist auch ein Vorteil gegen den __ Reiher. Auf dem Bild ist zu erkennen, daß nur ein ganz schmaler Rand am Teich in Breite der Torfballen gegeben ist. Auf die Teichfolie wurde Vlies mit Torf gefüllt gelegt. Darauf dann die Torfballen in welche Sumpfpflanzen eingepflanzt wurden. Die einzelnen Torfballen sind miteinander verzapft, sodaß sie auch fest bleiben. Zu erkennen auch, daß um den Rand nicht nur Torfballen liegen, sondern auch Steine und Felsen vermauert wurden. Außerdem dort wo die spätere Brücke hinkommt, haben wir Granitpflaster gemauert. So ergibt sich ein abwechslungsreiches Bild.

 

So und nun zur Frage wieviel Koi´s sollen in den Teich. Zur Zeit schwimmen (eigentlich stehen oder kuscheln sie derzeit mehr) 5 Koi´s im Teich, da ich ja neu begonnen hatte. 5 weitere Koi´s habe ich mir schon ausgesucht, die derzeit noch beim Händler sind. Ab Frühjahr werden dann 10 Koi´s in dem Teich ihre Runden ziehen.

Hoffe habe hier alles so dargestellt und erklärt, wie Ihr das erfragt habt. Freue mich damit auf einen regen Gedankenaustausch und gute Tipps.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Man, 
wird ja immer schöner *neidisch guck* 

Also bei 50m³ kann schon noch der eine oder andere Koi ein neues zuhause bei dir finden. Ich würde aber erst einmal warten bis alles rund läuft. Die Wasserwerte Stabil sind und alle Gesund und Munter sind.
Denk bitte daran, falls du neue Kois kaufst, das der Filter sich erst auf die erhöhte Futtermenge und Ausscheidungen der Kois (und das ist ne Menge ) einstellen muss. Also dann erst einmal sparsamer Füttern.

Und nicht vergessen, wenn es geht nur bei einem Händler kaufen, Quarantäne nicht vergessen.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

und:

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Uiii, da hast du dir aber einen sehr schönen Teich angelegt.


----------



## prelude2205 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo,

hab gerade die Bilder von Deinem Teich gesehen, absolut Schön.
Und nicht nur der Teich, auch der Rest vom Garten.

Schönen Gruß
aus dem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
toll Dein Teich, und erst der Wasserfall, einfach super!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

..ja ja der Karl-Heinz..der hat Geschmack..perfekt angelegt.


----------



## khs (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Neuer von der Nahe*

Hallo Ihr lieben Teichfreunde,

da habt Ihr doch tatsächlich meinen alten Thread ausgegraben. Aber schön, daß Euch mein Teich gefällt. 

Es ist schön wenn man doch manchmal auch positive Rückmeldung bekommt. 

Danke an Euch


----------

